# Dragons Crypt (IAPLC Ranked 630)



## Ady34 (28 Oct 2012)

Like Ian, my first IAPLC entry and im really chuffed with this ranking too.
Tank looking very overgrown and the photo wonky   .... even though it was the hardest id tried for a photo   






Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ian Holdich (29 Oct 2012)

very well done mate and well deserved...this should give you the kick to stay in the planted game!


----------



## tim (29 Oct 2012)

Lovely tank ady well done mate


----------



## Alastair (29 Oct 2012)

Well done ady  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antoni (29 Oct 2012)

Well Done! That is a very good start! Keep scaping


----------



## mvasingh (29 Oct 2012)

Congratulations!
Can someone post a link to the results please?
Mike


----------



## Antipofish (29 Oct 2012)

I would have ranked this higher than that for sure, but well done in any case, as long as you are happy thats all that matters.  I HOPE it means you are not going to just go with hardscape in your new creation though. Cos your planting skills are way beyond mine and need to be seen


----------



## foxfish (30 Oct 2012)

Well done Ady....


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Oct 2012)

Congrats, the more the merrier, I remembered one day too late and did not submit mine, always good to build up the numbers  now beat that position next year


----------



## Stu Worrall (30 Oct 2012)

well done ady. really great tank and super growth in there!


----------



## Ady34 (30 Oct 2012)

Thanks all   
Will hopefully have something worthy to enter next years


----------



## danmullan (30 Oct 2012)

Well done mate


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Oct 2012)

Well done Ady. All the best for next years attempt.


----------



## Ady34 (7 Nov 2012)

danmullan said:
			
		

> Well done mate





			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Well done Ady. All the best for next years attempt.



Cheers


----------



## Martin cape (22 Dec 2012)

Lot going on in there. A lot of hard work too I bet.


----------



## Timms2011 (13 Mar 2013)

This is brilliant work!


----------



## Balik1 (26 Mar 2013)

great plant growth love the colours well done


----------



## Delta_Raven (20 May 2013)

hello ady
the journal has closed so could I ask what co2 you're running for the tank and what fertilisers you dose with?
thanks
.Delta


----------



## Ady34 (20 May 2013)

Delta_Raven said:


> hello ady
> the journal has closed so could I ask what co2 you're running for the tank and what fertilisers you dose with?
> thanks
> .Delta


Hi Delta,
You can still access the journal ( Fluval Studio 900...'Dragons Crypt' Journal finished. | UK Aquatic Plant Society ) although the tank has had a few different looks since Dragons Crypt.
CO2 was a 2kg pressurised system with various diffusing methods initially with an in tank ceramic diffuser, then changed to an inline boyu.
Ferts started as Tropica Plant Nutrition + but got a little expensive when I was adding 15ml/day, so swapped in the latter stages to Estimative Index.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Deano3 (14 Jun 2013)

well done mate you deserve it, brilliant work, love your tanks

Dean


----------



## Ady34 (14 Jun 2013)

Deano3 said:


> well done mate you deserve it, brilliant work, love your tanks
> 
> Dean


Much appreciated Dean


----------



## aliclarke86 (14 Jun 2013)

Good work dude


----------



## Ady34 (14 Jun 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> Good work dude


Thanks mate, will see how this years fares


----------



## oldbloke (14 Jun 2013)

amazing


----------

